# Topics > Smart home >  Honda Smart Home, American Honda Motor Company, Inc., Torrance, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - American Honda Motor Company, Inc.

hondasmarthome.com

Project Leader - Michael Koenig

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 29, 2014




> Welcome to the Honda Smart Home US video series. Sustainable and high-tech, the Honda Smart Home US, located in Davis, CA, will be a showcase for environmental innovation, demonstrating Honda's vision for zero-carbon living and personal mobility. In building our Smart Home, we've minimized the environmental impact of construction with innovative techniques and materials, including the use of pozzolan in our concrete. Concrete is an essential building material, but it is also responsible for releasing a huge amount of carbon that contributes to climate change. By adding naturally occurring pozzolan, we can greatly reduce the amount of CO2 produced in the construction process.

----------


## Airicist

Water Conservation, Waste Management & Indoor Air Quality -- Honda Smart Home US 

 Published on May 2, 2014




> Sustainable building requires much more than solar panels and energy efficiency measures, so we used thoughtful design techniques and materials throughout the #HondaSmartHome to conserve water, manage construction waste and improve indoor air quality.

----------


## Airicist

Fit EV Customer Appreciation Day @ Honda Smart Home

Published on Aug 10, 2015




> In March, Honda held a meet-up at Honda Smart Home in Davis, CA for NorCal Fit EV customers. In addition to announcing a new lease extension program, we held informative focus groups and offered tours for our very special guests

----------

